# Best Colour for R34



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

If you could spray your R34 any colour what would you do?? Love the Lambo grey but think its a little dull, beautiful but wont stand out like white. Any ideas/pics please post!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

mpii


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

easy Sparkling Silver, like Noto's BNR34 V-Spec II Nur Edition! That is exacly the way i dreamed my (future) R34 too look. Then saw his and was blown away!

Do you not just love the way the light highlights the arches mmmmmmmmmmmmm its live heaven


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Got to admit NITO's 34 and that colour's hard as nails


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

off topic but is that a phonebox i spot in the background?


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ave to say Bayside blue


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

LOL @ Lucky shot, yes i think it is/ Looking for something maybe not standard like the ones above. Just a wicked colour that is rare and looks good


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

A form of Midnight Purple would do, be it I, II or III.


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

have a look around here,
www.houseofkolor.com

some of these are pretty mad
http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/news/newproducts2006.jsp


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

MPII or White,nothing else:wavey:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

HOK is good, my current pearl is from them but prices are sooo expensive!


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

R34 GTR's look pretty hot an any colour really, even red! When I get my R34 [please, one day!] - my first choice gonna be BB blue [just cos my last few cars have been grey], second MP2 or 3, third...I'm not sure? I am loving that strange silver colour of the M-Spec cars though - what's that called?

If I could have any colour though - I love orange. Lambo orange would look wicked on an R34 I reckon?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

BUG4LIFE said:


> R34 GTR's look pretty hot an any colour really, even red!


Cheeky c**t!:chairshot   
Cars have to be red...it should be the law!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RED
RED
RED

and all the others


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

my vote would have to be satin black, saw a pic of one on here the other day and it just blew me away.

Very menacing


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

the most luxury color would be a Milienium Jade with gold TE37s.


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

GV1.

Come on, black is the perfect colour for the R34 - but then I am biased 
I'm actually beginning to like the idea of white, though.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

i would say white, then black.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i saw a car in pearlescent creamy/white (new shape lexus is200) today, and it made me look, not twice, but about 5 times at it.(must have been a special order) what an amazing colour. has anyone seen/got a skyline in that colour?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> mpii


We seem to have to same taste Mr Choudhury!:thumbsup:








[/IMG]

The best is when the sun sets & the paint looks like a Gold/Bronze colour


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

I like Bayside blue, and black, looks real mean, car above looks awsome

James


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

White white white.

But u can guess i would say that. 

Graham


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

No, no, no, you guys are way off!!!
Bean's MPIII variant is hot - best
color yet, without a doubt. I would
like to see someone do a custom color, 
as Bean did. 

I do like the Pearl white, as Weav808 did.
He originally had white, then resprayed to 
Pearl White, looks sick.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> the most luxury color would be a Milienium Jade with gold TE37s.


What, you mean green?? 

Has to be wangan blue, no questions about it:smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

well dcd I am thinking about doing it blue and painting my te37's the colour of your wheels!

Hyrev any pics of your friends pearl white?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

any other colours even if not yet on an R34!


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Ben do it silver like Noto's it will suit your car,,, btw when r u getting those gtr wings fitted?

soz dude i didnt recognise u in that Audi


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

Black:squintdan


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Personally, I'm not a big fan of the R34 shape, but 'R34 NUR' above is just soooooo schweet


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

BUG4LIFE said:


> I am loving that strange silver colour of the M-Spec cars though - what's that called?


Milienium Jade  

Sparkling silver or pearl white thankyou. Either one i wont complain i promise


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Soft pink with yellow wheels ,would look really good ,may have mine done like that before the years out.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Black all the way for me.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

love black but a bugger to keep clean! Tiger bay, glad you recognised me anyway! pm me and we can have a chat sometime. Waiting for all my bits to arrive!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

MPIII allday long...










Tony


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Got to be black; not biased of course!!! 

Nelio car looks mad in that pic!!! Awesome!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Yeah...got to be black (with blacked windows and a set of gold TE37's!) Maybe I am biased as this is the car I found for dad....okay...he asked for bayside blue but this one came up....therefore it's the best colour. Of course if a MP3 one came up and he bought that then that would be the best colour! I guess MP3 must look awesome in the flesh...flip paints rarely look half as good on a photo (or a saxo)

For road precense though I think black wins...even the better half commented that having the blacked out black 34 bearing down on you in the rear view mirrors with the xenon's on just oozes 'get out of my way'!

That said, it is a sod of a colour to look after...


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

thats what is putting me off, black is a nighmare to maintain. I can spray my car whatever colour but do not want to ruin in by getting the colour wrong!


----------

